# Post your hedgie nose pictures! :)



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been inspired by Avarris's hedgie splat thread (http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21657), and maggiew's picture of little Doug - Let's show off those hedgehog noses! 

[attachment=0:3la8q91k]Schnozzle.JPG[/attachment:3la8q91k]


----------



## lizardpeter (Jan 8, 2013)

My little man, Maxie!


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure why there so big so I'll post the links.
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 3067_n.jpg
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 0389_n.jpg


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Little Fiona!


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

Seriously? Wake-up call so early? It's only 4:00 pm.
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... -59-cr.jpg

Seriously? Again?
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... 5-cr-b.jpg

I'm so squeaky clean.
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictur ... 6-cr-b.jpg


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Henry checking out the camera!...
[attachment=0:1czm0023]image.jpg[/attachment:1czm0023]


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Ms. Penny the Grump!








Wake up time for Milton! 








Sleeping on my chest the other day


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Look at all those nosies! Too adorable. Thanks for allowing me to be an inspiration to you. I'll play along with some of Pippin's Nose shots:

"Whats with the Flashy Box, Mom?"









Hedgehog Ball o Death Nosie:









"Peek a boo" Nosie:


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Reginald isn't camera shy at all.










Snuggling in Mommy's hand










Fresh out of the bath









And as a bonus, with his log book


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

how I love that wee little nose!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is Barnabus last night. He does not like to be very still when he's able to explore my lap, so they are all a bit blurry!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

here is my sassy but handsome guy Sonic








this is a pic from when I first got Sonic








here is a pic of my old hedgie Lena Bean


----------



## Catters (Jul 25, 2012)

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406692_568811979801188_488465819_n.jpg
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223525_603015283047524_1038139088_n.jpg
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...e pics are too big for posting them in here..


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

So much cuteness!  

Avarris, I love the picture of Pippin's nose sticking out from under the fleece!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

derp.


----------



## Catters (Jul 25, 2012)

SpikeMoose said:


> Ms. Penny the Grump! MIlton


omg <3<3<3<3!!!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Christemo said:



> derp.


 I can not burst out laughing while looking at that picture. Hahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the "derp" picture wins, hands down! :lol: 

Totally made my day!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, the derp face is my favorite! It's one of QL's specialties 
She gives me these looks like I'm an absolute bother :lol: Particularly after bath time.


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Christemo said:


> derp.


I'm sorry, I just had to comment. This has to be the funniest picture on here. You win the internet. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It really is a wonderful picture isn't it? Heeeeeeeee I am loving this thread and all the adorable pictures!!!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Percy


----------



## Ramonda (Dec 23, 2012)

New-ish Born baby Val.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, itty bitty Val is so cute!!


----------



## Ramonda (Dec 23, 2012)

abbys said:


> Aww, itty bitty Val is so cute!!


Thanks!


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Maria's nose right out of the bath! 









And Maria's nose while she is tubing! <3


----------



## Amlinals (Jul 26, 2012)

We wanna play too!  [attachment=1:105pcn8h]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1361630421.571474.jpg[/attachment:105pcn8h][attachment=0:105pcn8h]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1361630436.932391.jpg[/attachment:105pcn8h]


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

My little girl


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every one of these pictures are fabulous! The unique quality of the pictures just makes you stop and stare. For example, when I saw baby Maria and then Skittle's post with a little hedgie nose peeking through the tube I just "cracked up!" I come back to this topic and go through it from beginning to end over and over!!!!!!!!!! It is like having some of the fun of Larry's Halloween and Holiday contests in this dark and dreary part of winter!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

[heart]


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ohmygoodness! How did you manage that perfect nosie pic??


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

abbys said:


> Ohmygoodness! How did you manage that perfect nosie pic??


let's go with luck :lol: and a hedgehog that holds still, I suppose. I'm not sure I could have managed the same thing with Clark, and I hear Piglet is a wiggle worm XD


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------

